# Beryl, a small Scottish coastal steamer around 1911



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Can anyone please give details of "Beryl" - a small coastal cargo steamer which was trading from Scotland in 1911, and where can I get a photograph of her?
Thank you. Douglas.


----------



## Semaj (Sep 23, 2005)

clydesiderman said:


> Can anyone please give details of "Beryl" - a small coastal cargo steamer which was trading from Scotland in 1911, and where can I get a photograph of her?
> Thank you. Douglas.


Douglas try this link http://www.dundeecity.gov.uk/photodb/wc0781.htm
however she wasn't coastal so although the right time might not be the one your looking for.

Jim.


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Beryl - Possibly Robertsons Gem Line of Glasgow - around 1911*

Jim, thanks for your prompt reply.
Sadly, this isnt the "Beryl" I would be looking for. A private message I have literally just received suggests that she may be one of Robertsons of Glasgow Gem Line coasters.
So if anyone can still help, please do.
Thank you, and many thanks to you Jim for your time.
Douglas


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss BERYL*

Douglas,

ss BERYL Official Number 102605 Built by Scott Bowling Yard No 98 in 1893.
Owner: W.Robertson, Glasgow.
1915 Renamed FODHLA 

Broken up Bo'ness 1937

update: have a look at this link: http://www.scienceandsociety.co.uk/results.asp?image=10410359&wwwflag=2&imagepos=3 
It is possibly not your ship but...just in case.

Regards


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Beryl, Robertsons Gem Line around 1911*

Hi Hugh,
Thats the ship details, but sadly not the photograph. A private message received earlier today thought she was Wm. Robertsons, and you have absolutely confirmed it. I am really happy to have got your info., and if someone can come up with a picture it will be like Christmas coming early for me.
Thank you Hugh, and to all who have given their time.
Douglas Irvine, Ayrshire


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Found 2 BERYL's in my old files, maybe one of these?


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Beryl photograph*

Ruud, You are a STAR.
The Beryl registered in Glasgow photograph is the very one I've been needing.
I do not know how you manage to always provide the information needed by all the members, but you are GREAT.
Thanks very much for your kind help.
Douglas


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Douglas,
Glad being able to help to "make your day", that's where it's all about here at SN, isn't it? (Thumb) 
I'm still looking around in old threads to see what can be found/done, as there are still a lot of unsolved requests, but they do have my attention.As I do have a lot of files[30 files with each file about 500-1000 piccies] that haven't been organized yet, so still a lot to do.


----------

